# photos



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

I would like to introduce our new little guy, but I know photos are a requirement, I just don't know how to put them in a post. Do I have to have them uploaded to a photo sharing site first, do I upload them here first instead!? 

Haven't had to figure this out yet! HELP!


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

I use the attach function, like attaching something to a email-it's the paper clip button. You can the attach photos stored on your computer and they show up in the post.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Go to the 'Go Advanced' post option below the posting text box.
and several options pop up, pick "attach files" and then it will pop up a seperate box and from there you can pick which pics you have uploaded already onto your computer.
Does that make ANY sense? LOL
Looking forward to pictures!!!


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm so excited to try posting pics! I've been dyng to show off y Leyla. She's nine months old now and can't imagine not having her.


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

more pics!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh what a little doll you have in Leyla!!! She has a darling face!!! So glad you shared, nine months old and your only now showing us!!!!! Keeping her all to yourself, more pictures we need more pictures to catch up.:biggrin1:


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

Gladly!!!!!!eace:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

She is adorable, I love the picture in the car she is looking out the window...she almost looks like a toy!!!! Too cute. So glad your sharing your amazing little wonder.


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

She really is a pleasure. She's curious about everything. I'll post more pics soon.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a cutie patootie!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Leyla is so cute and I love her perky little ears! She does look like a little toy!


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

So cute. Thanks for sharing. I never tire looking at pictures of these babies.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Leyla is adorable! She looks tiny, is she really that tiny in real life? -Not that it matters, I was just curious  She is just darling!!!


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you, guys! She is absolutely adorable and I love sharing her with all of you. She is pretty small..a little over six lbs and 9 months old. She has such character!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Leyla looks _so pretty_ in her sweater, and congrats on the PetSmart certificate


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you! She was the star of the puppy class. ok fine...she was the second of only two students....but she ROCKED!! lol


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

How cute she is! Love her eyes and the different pigment colors in the rims.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

What s cutie!


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

She is so beautiful! I wish you were in Oregon....she would be a perfect match for my Ozzie! He is on the smaller side and looks similar to her. The love of my life for sure


----------

